# Powder



## Calliope (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## aprilraven (Aug 10, 2005)

oh, no....that face, i couldnt get on to that face....he is just beautiful....


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh-oh-oh 
Was it flour?
And those mommies that have their cameras ready at EVERY possible moment - tsk-tsk-tsk!


----------



## Alison (Aug 11, 2005)

:lmao: That second expression is priceless! Lucas gets into lotions a lot and we find similar messes!


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 11, 2005)

LOL.  Oh yes, the "in trouble" one is a classic.


----------

